# wasp and bee stings



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

so my pit was just stung by a wasp so i figured i would remind everyone to always check your dog for lumps etc. i do this before i go to bed as its late and dogs will be at least settled down.

i actually saw the wasp sting my dog so i know what the lump is from. 

what i do for stings to myself and my dog:

i put a wash cloth in hot water and hold it to the lump, heat actually chemically breaks down wasp and bee venom and it does this near instantly (stops the pain within seconds for me personally, my dog shows no outward sign of pain so i cant speak for him). then i put a diluted betadine solution over it. let it dry then some neosporin (very small amount).

hopefully this helps so people as youll inevitablely be stung at some point lol


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for the info!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no sure if this would work for dogs but it works wonders for people , if you get stung by a wasp or bee you can apply tabbacco paste { water soaked tobbacco} to the site and it takes the pain and inflamation away. My aunt got stung on her wedding day a wasp got stuck in her sleeve and the whole way down the isle she was getting stung { she didnt stop cause she didnt want to ruin her wedding lol} but after the vows she took the sleeve off and there was about 20 stings all the guys in the wedding party who smoked started unrolling cigarettes to get the tobbacco and they applied it to her arm 15 minutes later yopu couldnt tell she had even been stung . { obviously if your allergic you need treatment still } but thought it was a good trick maybe might help someone...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I completely forgot about putting tobacco on it.:hammer: Thanks for reminding me Angel.Worth a try.PG plays with enough wasps and bees I need this info.lol


----------

